# Cad Plating



## rickyd (May 17, 2016)

Up front I have done zero research on this subject! Ran into a guy at a swap the other day that said he was cad plating things, bought a kit somewhere. Anyone here have experience with this? Thanks for any reply, Rick


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Never done it myself, but it seems to be a dying practice.   I know there are still local shops that do it....a do it yourself kit would be interesting but I think I would leave this to someone all set up since you obviously are going for a perfect or near restoration even thinkin about it....it is way cheaper than chrome plating, which is cool...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

He is probably taking about the kits from Caswell. I researched this but seems like it has a learning curve that I just don't have time for. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2016)

From what I understand, having parts cadmium plated costs less than chrome mainly because of the prep. There are (well, should be) many cleaning and polishing steps with chrome plating, and each piece must be handled individually multiple times.
Cadmium is barrel plated typically with no prep. What you drop off is what you get back, only clean and silver. A pitted gouged rusty bolt will come back a pitted gouged silver bolt.
When I was having plating done a bicycle rim cost me $100+ for chrome, but 1-50lbs of small parts was $50 for cadmium.


----------



## Gasbag (May 17, 2016)

I've been looking at Regalv by RotoMetals http://www.rotometals.com/product-p/regalv.htm as a way of faking cad plating. I haven't tried it yet so I have no idea how well it will work but its cheap enough for home science.


----------



## momo608 (May 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> He is probably taking about the kits from Caswell. I researched this but seems like it has a learning curve that I just don't have time for. V/r Shawn




Interesting website. Apparently it's not really a cadmium plating kit but something that "looks" like cadmium. On top of the entry level kit you have to buy brighteners and possibly other chemicals to achieve the desired results. Not very cost effective for a few parts. From what I've read cadmium plating involves some toxic stuff that can only be applied by real men. Pajama boys need not apply. 


*Our NEW formula gives more consistent, brighter zinc plating, much faster plating times and better chromating results.*

Now, Copy Cad® AND Zinc plating in one kit. By simply adding a special brightener to the solution, the normally dull, flat, whitish look of Copy Cad® is transformed into a commercial quality bright zinc plate. After use, the bath reverts back to the original Cadmium look.

This simple system is designed to give professional results without a complicated 'chemistry set'. The kit comes with an Abrasive wheel which provides a 'flat' finish to the metal for Copy Cad® .

These kits are designed to provide a professional zinc finish to a variety of substrates on small components such as workshop tools, brake boosters, brackets and zinc alloy carburetor castings.

Zinc plating is a most valuable tool when used in combating corrosion of steel. The zinc corrodes before the steel does, sacrificing itself for the benefit of the steel. A metallurgical bond is formed between the zinc and steel forming an iron rich alloy with tenacious bond. Galvanizing can be left unpainted where it will form its own protective oxide layer. 

The system operates at 110 deg F, and 0.14 amps per square inch of part surface area. A 20 minute plating time is sufficient for most applications, including chromating.

After zinc plating, parts can be dipped in a variety of chromates to give color and increased corrosion resistance.

http://www.caswellplating.com/copy-cad-reg-and-zinc-plating-kit-1-5-gal.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

Gasbag said:


> I've been looking at Regalv by RotoMetals http://www.rotometals.com/product-p/regalv.htm as a way of faking cad plating. I haven't tried it yet so I have no idea how well it will work but its cheap enough for home science.




This looks easy enough just wonder what the finished product looks like. If you try it be sure to post a review here. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (May 21, 2016)

I used this polished cad plate finish on my Blackhawk fender braces.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 22, 2018)

Wonder what s2 rims would look like cad


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Wonder what s2 rims would look like cad



Not like they should look! V/r Shawn


----------

